# Looking for advice for my first grow in 2X2 with spider farmer SF1000.



## Pichiherbs (Apr 26, 2021)

Hello people of marijuanapassion 

I did start a grow project in the 2x2 tent.  I know there is a lot info online about growing budds in a 2x2. 
(I will use the 2x2 for vegetative stage and flowering stage)
Altough i do want some advice from u guys.

1) I was thinking to use only one plant in this setup. Not an autoflower but just an feminized one. I did buy the lemon shining silver haze.
I will do the scrog training. But i would like to hear other guys who tried this? Is it worth in a 2x2?
Also i would shorten the vegetative stage because the tentwill be to small.

2) what do u guys yield approximately in a 2x2? and what techniques do u guys use?

3) I will grow in soil because its the most easy for me.
 I do use the easy grow  booster tablets from royal queen seeds and i will also use the easy bloom booster tablets.


Thanks for the advice


----------



## sshz (Apr 26, 2021)

It's never good to try and do anything with haze in it in a small area........... with that though, it is possible to keep sativa's short, as I grew a 90% sativa (24 plants) and none of them ended up over 2 ft. tall with a 30 day veg (under LED's). Personally, I'd be growing 4 small plants, with a shorter veg time. Maybe try keeping the plants in the dark for 36 hours straight when flipping the light, that may help reduce stretch some. It will all come down to your skill as a grower in the end.


----------



## BigJer (May 1, 2021)

2X2 is a good start. Grow a couple small plants for starters. Read on here about growing practices and decide which works best for you. You'll want a decent light that you can adjust the height on, filter for the smell, humidity is usually lower in the house, Good water and keep the PH down about 6 - 6.3, soil that will drain well and fresh air swap out every day. If you have a filter on your house you will have to nutrients that they take out. Cal/Mag supplement is good, a recharge for the soil is good. You just have to do a lot of reading. MAKE NOTES!!


----------

